# lima gris?? noo lima celeste !!!



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aqui fotos del centro histórico de Lima un dia soleado en pleno invierno. Plaza de Armas, Catedral de Lima, Plaza San Martín y algunas otras tomas


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

me parece que aún está gris...al horizonte...xD. Pero buenas fotos d la plaza...supongo que fue uno de estos días k está solenado.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

bueno yo la veo mas celeste q gris no c uds?,hay algunas fotos q sale medio blanquecino pero era x el sol, ese dia taba claritoo, en pleno invierno es algo raro, para todo el mundo q dice q nunk esta el cielo despejado pues aki hay muestras de q si y en verano el cielo esta de ese color o mas azul saludos


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Gusto especial por la antepenúltima foto.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

no la veo gris.. pero tampco celeste, lima con sol es otra cosa


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Cuando leí Lima Celeste, pense que era algo del Cristal :lol:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Aunque ni tan celeste, bonita Lima.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

Burda (Tiene pinta) de facebook este thread.... hasta cuando vale...


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

gorcha2 said:


>


:lol:
eso si es calor
muy buena foto


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

TOOASSS LAS PICS BRAVAZZASSSS PREFIERO A LIMA KON SU NEBLINA AKI ME ACHICHARRROOOOO XD PERO EN VERANO ES COOOOLL TAMBIEN ME A VECES ABURRRE TANTO SOOOLLL


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

las fotos del centro historico estan buenisimas.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cielo azul*

Nunca me cansaré de repetirlo, el cielo azul le da color y alegría al entorno. Recordemos, amigos paisajistas, que el cielo nublado suele tapar la Isla San Lorenzo y refleja su insoportable gris en el color del mar. Ya estamos en setiembre, así que espero más "adelantos" de la primavera.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

no me gustan mucho las imagenes..esperaba otras mas impactantes y ke llamen la atencion


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Luis_Olayag said:


> no me gustan mucho las imagenes..esperaba otras mas impactantes y ke llamen la atencion


Qué fácil es rajar... qué difícil aportar. Las críticas que sean constructivas.......

A mi me gustó la foto del reloj de parque Universitario. 
Chévere que estés en Lima, vuelves a Madrid?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nuestra catedral es lo máximo.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

yo pongo las fotos para entretener con nuevas imagenes a la gente del foro, si no les gustan esta bien pero antes de criticar podrian tb aportar, Dhcl84 si estuve en Lima un par de semanas, la vi mejor solo lleno de obras x el centro , ya estoy de vuelta en Madrid, un saludo.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Buenas las fotos


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muy buena Toma...siii SEÑO !!!


----------



## Eduard505 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cuando me fui a Lima, mayormente era gris (Bueno por los lados a donde me fui), por otro lado lima es una ciudad hermosa y como dicen por hay con su bella cathedral y otros atractivos que cuenta esta ciudad...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se agradece el esfuerzo, ultimamente en las tardes hay un poco de brillo solar, lo cual hace que Lima se vea celeste, como lo que se muestra en las fotos, nada de photoshop, ni facebook señores, así es nuestra ciudad, envidiosos afuera :lol:


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

BUENAS FOTOS, ESPERO PARA LA PROXIMA ENCONTRAR UN THREAD QUE DIGA LIMA DE NOCHE Y SUS ILUMINACIONES... OJALA ALGUIEN LO HAGA PRONTO.




SOY NUEVO AQUI SIEMPRE QUISE ENTRAR HASTA QUE ME ANIME DESPUES DE CASI UN AÑO  SALUDOS A TODOS!!!


----------

